# premier brand paint



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

I wanted to know your opinions or experiences with "premier" paint
this is one of the main brands sold at canadian tire in canada
-gramps416


----------



## Jack Herer (Apr 10, 2009)

garbage.wouldn't paint my outhouse with that ****


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Paint from a tire store??? Check for a Sherwin Williams store or Ben Moore paint from Ace Hardware stores (i've been told). You can check online for available resources for the paint. Keep checking your post....the pros will advise you.


----------



## intrakari (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know if this is any help, but I bought some Thompsons this weekend to stain my deck, and they are giving 4 bucks back for every gallon purchased. http://www.thompsonswaterseal.com/news/promotions/deck_days.cfm It made the hard work more bareable.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Look, the only scientific yardstick that is generally meant and used to establish one quality paint from another is the level of solids of the paint. The higher the solids the more pigment and binder the paint has; the more it has, the thicker the film when dry; the thicker the film the better performance on a anumber of criteria. So start by finding out what % the solids and you;ll get a pretty good idea of the quality of the paint. Under 30-40%, it's probably not quality paint, no matter what the price is or what we all swear by...

Trouble is no-one wants to give you that info...precisely because it is the one scientific indicator that means anything!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

I will comment as soon as I can start from doing this: :laughing::whistling2::jester::bangin::hang::wallbash::confused1: In all my years I have never heard of a Tire Store that carries paint. I know they say the economy is bad, but when a tire company ventures out in the paint supply field we may all have to find a cave to hind in because the end is near. I know this is not helpful, but maybe the pictures of my many moods may help to answer your question without my really having to comment.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

In actual fact, the "Canadian Tire Company" is a major hardware store right across Canada, that started out as a tire store decades ago.

Why are you inquiring? Look it up. 

"_Founded in 1922, Canadian Tire Corporation is a growing network of interrelated businesses with more than 1,100 general merchandise and apparel retail stores and gas stations in addition to a major financial services provider and a federally chartered bank. __With a top-60 listing on the Toronto Stock Exchange, the company has market capitalization of over $3.6 billion, near-universal brand awareness and is one of Canada’s most respected companies."_



It would be like us enquiring why you don't buy walls at Walmart...


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Actually I understood him to ask about Premier paint; however if anyone is interested in Canadian Paint Store, you have provided the info for them.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Sure I did...it's just that most people can only provide subjective info on what they think is "quality" in a paint. Those who can make better assessments are the pros around here and elsewhere who can provide a semi-technical evaluation of a paint - because they use paints every day and can make comparative judgements one one brand or another.

But no-one did becasue they have no experience with what is a "store brand". A "Canadian Tire" store brand, to be specific...called "Premier". As a matter of fact, just last week, I saw a sale on that paint for $8 per gallon!!! 

$8? That's probably at 'cost', or 'cost+distribution' but either way doesn't say much about the relative value of that product. If I were desperate, I would buy it at that price but I have been spoiled by BM paints and my expectations on a job to consider that worth my time.

And yes, I provided some extra info on "Canadian Tire Corporation" only because some clown thought it worth our while reading his difficulty in computing "Canadian Tire Corporation" with the sale of "Paint"...probably a linear thinker. I tried to give him/her insight into what some people can do if they only travelled outside their county from time to time and quit being educated by MuchMusic.

Guess I failed.:laughing:


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like you're on a roll. 

Wonder if anyone knows anything about "Premier" paint in which to advise the writer of the original inquiry.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, guess I'm feelin punchy this week...LOL:laughing:

Well, first only Canadians would know "Premier" lines of paints. If there are any serious painters in that group, then they wouldn't have used it anyway.

Those that are left probably don't have the Internet... 

:laughing:


----------



## joeyork (Jun 11, 2009)

*painting may not be your forte'*

as much as i wish i didnt i would agree that consulting a professional would be your best bet. a pro would be able to view the space to be painted and make a more accurate assessment of what should be done and what product should be used. in my experience with my local indianapolis painter i was able to have a professional consultation, a free estimate and a quality job. i would guess there similar companies in your area that can help you in the same manner. saves headaches and time!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

intrakari said:


> I don't know if this is any help, but I bought some Thompsons this weekend to stain my deck, and they are giving 4 bucks back for every gallon purchased. http://www.thompsonswaterseal.com/news/promotions/deck_days.cfm It made the hard work more bareable.



Another bot?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

joeyork said:


> as much as i wish i didnt i would agree that consulting a professional would be your best bet. a pro would be able to view the space to be painted and make a more accurate assessment of what should be done and what product should be used. in my experience with my local indianapolis painter i was able to have a professional consultation, a free estimate and a quality job. i would guess there similar companies in your area that can help you in the same manner. saves headaches and time!



hmmmm 1 post and it happens to be Certa Pro? That was not by a owner of that company was it lol? Nothing to worry about. I had a lot of work to go back behind those people in Florida and the home owners opinions were not that great, but it is all about volume with these companies. To each its own and have a good season certa pro...


----------



## Steve1983 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Canadian Tire*

everyone who is not from Canada... Canadian Tire is a store that sells everything from Tires all the way too Fishing equipment.. They sell the same stuff that other major stores sell. Premier paint is there brand of paint.


----------

